# 2021 EVO



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I know you've got a few more pics you can sneak out. She's going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

This the newly redesigned hull or evox?


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

This is the new EVO V. I went with this because my primary fishing water will be the Louisiana Marsh and I don't need a super shallow boat, but I will have 30 minute runs to make (and an occasional hour run) and I want them comfortable. Here is one of the latest pics I have. It is now sitting on a trailer but still waiting on the motor. It won't be a Microskiff (115hp) but ASM. (All Skiffs Matter). ;-) You'll notice two others EVOs next to mine, those are the guys in front of me, another V and a X.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

And here is an even earlier photo. Mine sitting next to a X (or is it an X?).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great looking boat. I would request a Bob’s jackplate for such a nice new skiff, those Atlas Microjackers are unreliable and the performance is sub par compared to a USA made Bob’s. Faster, smoother and much more solid.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Great looking boat. I would request a Bob’s jackplate for such a nice new skiff, those Atlas Microjackers are unreliable and the performance is sub par compared to a USA made Bob’s. Faster, smoother and much more solid.


I spent a ton of time looking at that very topic when I had my boat built. Went with the microjacker on the recommendation of the production manager. He went into detail on the issue that they HAD been having and corrected. No issues with mine at all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> I spent a ton of time looking at that very topic when I had my boat built. Went with the microjacker on the recommendation of the production manager. He went into detail on the issue that they HAD been having and corrected. No issues with mine at all.


They moved the ram to the center, use a more powerful motor, fixed the slop in the slide washers and make them in the USA now? The only thing they have going for them is weight. Just my opinion, doesn’t count for much.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They moved the ram to the center, use a more powerful motor, fixed the slop in the slide washers and make them in the USA now? The only thing they have going for them is weight. Just my opinion, doesn’t count for much.


In the order you listed: No, yes, no, yes, yes. But you missed one. Less cost. LOL

But really what was the point of your post in the first place? Its already got a microjacker on it so he's not going to change it. If you are alerting others that you think Bob's are better than perhaps a separate thread would be more appropriate than a negative on a guys new boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> In the order you listed: No, yes, no, yes, yes. But you missed one. Less cost. LOL
> 
> But really what was the point of your post in the first place? Its already got a microjacker on it so he's not going to change it. If you are alerting others that you think Bob's are better than perhaps a separate thread would be more appropriate than a negative on a guys new boat.


Because this is a discussion forum. Mind your business.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

What kind of keel guard are you getting LineX? The boat looks great!!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

new2theflats said:


> This is the new EVO V. I went with this because my primary fishing water will be the Louisiana Marsh and I don't need a super shallow boat, but I will have 30 minute runs to make (and an occasional hour run) and I want them comfortable. Here is one of the latest pics I have. It is now sitting on a trailer but still waiting on the motor. It won't be a Microskiff (115hp) but ASM. (All Skiffs Matter). ;-) You'll notice two others EVOs next to mine, those are the guys in front of me, another V and a X.
> 
> View attachment 159150


The grey boat on the far right of the picture is my EVOx. Should be ready next week.
Keep posting pics of your V as you can. Its' going to be super pimp.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

Very nice - looking forward to following this post!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Great looking boat. I would request a Bob’s jackplate for such a nice new skiff, those Atlas Microjackers are unreliable and the performance is sub par compared to a USA made Bob’s. Faster, smoother and much more solid.


My personal experience with the Atlas is that it's superior the Bob's. And, IIRC, the Atlas are made in the USA.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I believe the keel guard is Line-X. As far as the color of the boat we went round and round and round. Watched every single East Cape video at least 10 times (I'm not exaggerating) not only for color but also for features we'd like. One day we were driving along the beach near Galveston and spotted a beach house whose color we really liked. Took some pictures and sent them to Kevin. He sent us to our local paint store to pick out a color chit to send to him since colors on different computer monitors can look different. He then mixed up the color and the result we love.

Customizing the boat the way we wanted was a big task. Again notes from videos, looking at competitor boats, fishing out of different brands - what works what doesn't. I'm 65 so I needed to take the next 20 years of aging into consideration and did so with the design of the front and back platforms- very excited to see how they turn out.

I wanted to save weight everywhere we could while at the same time having some creature comforts for our "mission" (like the 115hp).

Went with a kevlar build because: 1. I can, 2. Save some weight, 3. I've had kevlar boats in the past and really like the feel and sound on the water.

Had all the buckets cut out (weight savings) but have drop-in buckets in case I decide a storage area needs one.

Two bilge pumps (adds weight but also piece of mind- personal experience)

Insulated livewell but not plumbed except for drain. (weight savings- not a tournament fisherman and wait for it....I don't eat fish...shrimp crab lobster yes but not fish- so it will be our cooler).

24v Lithium battery for troll motor (weight savings) and 12v AGM for house battery (engine warranty reasons).

Center console will be a Blackfly style (cause I love the look and plan on doing almost all standup/lean driving) but I narrowed it a bit to a 1 1/2 person width. Allow more walk around room and don't plan on having more than two people in the boat. Really looking forward to seeing the finished product.

Mounted on top will be my 12" Simrad and an inReach Mini (they make a mounting bracket for it). I know first hand how hard it is to find someone- that will never be a problem for us.


----------



## plisser (Sep 8, 2020)

new2theflats said:


> This is the new EVO V. I went with this because my primary fishing water will be the Louisiana Marsh and I don't need a super shallow boat, but I will have 30 minute runs to make (and an occasional hour run) and I want them comfortable. Here is one of the latest pics I have. It is now sitting on a trailer but still waiting on the motor. It won't be a Microskiff (115hp) but ASM. (All Skiffs Matter). ;-) You'll notice two others EVOs next to mine, those are the guys in front of me, another V and a X.
> 
> View attachment 159150


Sweeeet! I like the color.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

It's smiles time.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Regarding the trailer, I went with aluminum, two spare tires/hubs (lots of road miles planned), walk boards, and a two speed winch (so my fiancé can crank the boat on).


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Been a while but I got another picture. This is one thing I'm really excited about. Can't wait to see it in the boat and upholstered.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Floating console with a bench seat is pimp. That should open up some foot room around the helm. Very clean looking and functional.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

new2theflats said:


> Been a while but I got another picture. This is one thing I'm really excited about. Can't wait to see it in the boat and upholstered.
> 
> View attachment 161276


Nice craftsmanship.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Does East Cape still do their tubing fabrication in house? I always thought that was a nice value added thing they had going on, full custom pipe work inhouse.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> Does East Cape still do their tubing fabrication in house? I always thought that was a nice value added thing they had going on, full custom pipe work inhouse.


Not on site with the boat building but yes. All of their metal work is top shelf quality. Also why you can get what you want.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Love the Miami Dolphins wheels wrap..Go Fins!!


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

This thing is going to be sweet. Really liking that console and seat setup. Can't wait to see how she turns out!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Latest pic from yesterday. First time I've seen the poling platform, looking good. Will be picking it up right after the first of the year. Itchin to get fishin.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

new2theflats said:


> Latest pic from yesterday. First time I've seen the poling platform, looking good. Will be picking it up right after the first of the year. Itchin to get fishin.


I was at the shop on Tuesday and saw it first hand and my god she's a beaut. You are very lucky!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

csnaspuck said:


> I was at the shop on Tuesday and saw it first hand and my god she's a beaut. You are very lucky!


Thanks!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

The upholstery is done. I went with Sunbrella as a fabric, because I like the look, I like the feel, and I haven't seen it very often.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

And here is the inReach Mini with its mount. It will be wired to automatically turn on and start tracking any time the battery switch is on. And automatically turn off when the battery switch is turned off.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Got this picture yesterday. I don't know why but I love pictures like this. I guess cause it reminds me of my youth and get an engine I rebuilt dropped into my Jeep and hooking up just enough stuff that I could start and run it, with the headers uncorked of course, and usually after mid-night. Anyway here's the team getting ready to take it to the lake to wet test it. Exciting times.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> My personal experience with the Atlas is that it's superior the Bob's. And, IIRC, the Atlas are made in the USA.


Having personally installed over 1,000 Bob’s units and hundreds of the rest, nothing to date even comes remotely close to a Bob’s and everything is far from superior! That is a fact! I have Bob’s plates running up here that I installed 20 plus years ago without so much as a hiccup! As far as price goes, quality and reliability count for a big portion of cost IMO and there isn’t anyone building kits to make the Bob’s plates last without binding or breaking like the micro jackers!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Sweet skiff!


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

That is a beautiful boat. Your helm is fascinating and beautiful too.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

KWGator said:


> That is a beautiful boat. Your helm is fascinating and beautiful too.


Thanks.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Just waiting on the front platforms. Picking it up next week. Absolutely loving how it's turned out.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Picking my baby up tomorrow, gonna side eye yours while Im there! Def interested to check out your step on the PP and the size of the motor!

Really good looking boat man, you're going to love it.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

mavdog32 said:


> Picking my baby up tomorrow, gonna side eye yours while Im there! Def interested to check out your step on the PP and the size of the motor!
> 
> Really good looking boat man, you're going to love it.


Thanks. What did you have built?

I would have gone with a 90hp but the weight difference between the two just isn't that much. And the Chitum I fished out of in LA has a 115 ProXS and we had no problem getting to the fish.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I have a '19 EVO, they were just doing some work for me. For sure once you get to the next size engine block from the 60/70 I think the 115 is a no brainer. I went with a little ol 60 though lol. I keep telling myself I want more speed but Im not sure. I rode on my buddies beavertail with a 115 and its a little much!

I keep a cooler on top of my live well now and I use it to step down off the platform. Well I ate #($* getting on it a few weeks back and now Im think about having them weld up something like yours, hence why Ill be checking it out. 

You will see when you pick it up, you end up wandering around the shop checking out other peoples builds. Its always cool to see what people come up with.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I dont think you are new to boats but here's a Pro tip, use this every 6 months or so on every piece of metal on the boat. 
Boeshield T-9® | Corrosion Protection and Waterproof Lubrication 

Then use dialectric grease on every single electrical connector. 

My boat has about 110 hrs this past year, and I dont have a single spot of rust or corrosion. More than I can say for my last boat!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I know a lot about falling, but generally only down stairs with a sudden stop hitting pilings with my head, so I get it.

Was unaware of Boeshield, thanks for the tip. I've only had two boats that I used in saltwater, the Glide I had last year for a few months which got washed down after every trip, and decades ago a Stratus Bay boat that was sponsored so I only had it for a year. So certainly I'm a newbie to maintaining a boat used in the salt all the time. Any/all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Here's a closeup of the step


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Congrats, she looks great. Look forward to hearing more about her performance when you get her out on the water.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you. I’ll be sure and share how she does.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

So I found out my EVO was two timing me at the Ritz Carlton today with a sweet looking Caimen. I've never even stayed at a Ritz Carlton! What kind of precedent is this setting for our future relationship? She sure is a dusie!


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

mavdog32 said:


> I have a '19 EVO, they were just doing some work for me. For sure once you get to the next size engine block from the 60/70 I think the 115 is a no brainer. I went with a little ol 60 though lol. I keep telling myself I want more speed but Im not sure. I rode on my buddies beavertail with a 115 and its a little much!
> 
> I keep a cooler on top of my live well now and I use it to step down off the platform. Well I ate #($* getting on it a few weeks back and now Im think about having them weld up something like yours, hence why Ill be checking it out.
> 
> You will see when you pick it up, you end up wandering around the shop checking out other peoples builds. Its always cool to see what people come up with.


On a past build I saw where EC had fabbed up a small step platform, kind of like a front casting platform, for an easy quick step up onto the poling platform. I recall the Owner commenting that it was one of the most liked features of his skiff; Kevin would have pictures...


----------



## JSwafford (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey there,
I went to the ritz event, you got a great looking boat! I attached a few more shots of your rig with mine behind it . You’re going to love the step, it’s a game changer!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for the pics! Yours is a sweet looking rig as well. Actually doing a step up casting platform as well. In Orlando now headed to East Cape to see it in person for the first time and confirm a few things.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

damn that is one good looking boat. congrats


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

tractortitan said:


> damn that is one good looking boat. congrats


Thanks. Getting the final things wrapped up today at East Cape. Excited to get it back to Louisiana and fishing.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

So here is what she looks like now. Still to add are cup holders on the front seat and a drivers lean bar. Doing the standup console was a great idea, got to test it out today running a tight, twisty channel in the marsh. Yesterday got to run it in 1.5' chop, smooth and dry. Top speed so far is 52mph, one direction, without fiddling with the jack plate, 6150rpm. But it's a bit slower now after deviating a couple of feet off line today and running the prop through somer oysters. Gotta get a file tomorrow and clean it up a little. Hey, I build it to be a redfish boat.

I'm thinking I may try a shaw wing cav plate as I can't run the jack plate very high without the prop blowing out. Awesome boat.


----------



## Ward Maloy (May 6, 2019)

Saw your comment about the cavitation plate. I've got a 2020 EVOX. The standard 16 pitch PowerTech blows out before I get the jack plate up, but I've got two Foreman heavy cupped props, a 13 and a 14.5 pitch, that never cavitate or blow out. I'd suggest trying a heavy cupped custom prop before going the cavitation plate route. I wish I'd put one on my skiff years ago! 

Great looking skiff you've got! Well done.

Ward


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man so sick, beautiful boat bud


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Ward Maloy said:


> Saw your comment about the cavitation plate. I've got a 2020 EVOX. The standard 16 pitch PowerTech blows out before I get the jack plate up, but I've got two Foreman heavy cupped props, a 13 and a 14.5 pitch, that never cavitate or blow out. I'd suggest trying a heavy cupped custom prop before going the cavitation plate route. I wish I'd put one on my skiff years ago!
> 
> Great looking skiff you've got! Well done.
> 
> Ward


Thanks Ward I'll give Jack a call.


----------



## cmcmaster49 (Mar 7, 2020)

Congrats on the boat!!! I have been waiting to see a Evo build with the console and seat as you did it. Love that look on all the boats they have built. Happy to finally see it in a Evo.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

cmcmaster49 said:


> Congrats on the boat!!! I have been waiting to see a Evo build with the console and seat as you did it. Love that look on all the boats they have built. Happy to finally see it in a Evo.


Thanks, I as well love the "look". And my "passenger" loves riding in the seat, comfortable and secure.


----------



## cmcmaster49 (Mar 7, 2020)

new2theflats said:


> Thanks, I as well love the "look". And my "passenger" loves riding in the seat, comfortable and secure.


Does the setup add or substract weight as compared to a "normal" center console setup or is it about the same? Also, have you had a chance to get a real world draft on the boat?


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

cmcmaster49 said:


> Does the setup add or substract weight as compared to a "normal" center console setup or is it about the same? Also, have you had a chance to get a real world draft on the boat?


Sorry but don't know the difference in weight- maybe Kevin can weigh in if he reads this. I built the boat light in areas I could, such as all Kevlar, cut out buckets, Lithium battery, Micro Powerpole, Atlas Jackplate, knowing I'd add some weight with the extra platform in the front, the step up in the back, the bigger motor, dual bildge pumps.

Don't know what it drafts yet. The 8' power pole disappears into the mud without ever hitting bottom. I disinclined to step out of the boat. ;-)


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Had a great conversation with Jack Foreman yesterday. He's gonna work up a "marsh" propellor for my EVO. I'm looking to be able to go higher with the jack plate, not slide in the turns, and lift the transom on takeoff. Gonna be interesting working up a prop. I'll loose a fair amount of top-end but I'm fine with that.

The welders finished the drivers lean bar/seat so its off to upholstery now. Really looking forward to getting this on the boat.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your skiff. Should be quite the get together of East Capes.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your skiff. Should be quite the get together of East Capes.


Me as well. Really looking forward to the get together.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Finally got around to installing the fly line whiskers. Still have enough to go further back if needed but think this will be fine. The color is actually Carbon Marine's Ice Blue.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

new2theflats said:


> Finally got around to installing the fly line whiskers. Still have enough to go further back if needed but think this will be fine. The color is actually Carbon Marine's Ice Blue.
> 
> View attachment 166988


 Nice!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Got the lean bar seat installed. It's gonna be great. Got two double thick cushions held on by magnets that go on either side of the lean bar (not in the photo).

And installed a couple of cup holders on the console seat.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

What is the black strip mounted on the floor under neath the console?


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

That’s actually a tray I forgot to put in that goes in the storage behind the lean bar.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Ran the lean bar today from flat water canals to 2 1/2’ waves. It is absolutely perfect. Sitting or standing/leaning we fitted it perfectly. It went from Mr Toads wild ride (with nothing keeping me from being thrown out of the back of the boat), to allowing me to “wear” the boat. And today confirmed for me that I picked the right boat for Louisiana. The EVO is awesome. Well done East Cape.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

new2theflats said:


> Ran the lean bar today from flat water canals to 2 1/2’ waves. It is absolutely perfect. Sitting or standing/leaning we fitted it perfectly. It went from Mr Toads wild ride (with nothing keeping me from being thrown out of the back of the boat), to allowing me to “wear” the boat. And today confirmed for me that I picked the right boat for Louisiana. The EVO is awesome. Well done East Cape.


Thank yo. Now lets see that vid of you doing the “walk around”...LOL


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

new2theflats said:


> Got the lean bar seat installed. It's gonna be great. Got two double thick cushions held on by magnets that go on either side of the lean bar (not in the photo).
> 
> And installed a couple of cup holders on the console seat.
> 
> View attachment 168699


Love the boat - where did you get those clamp on SS cup holders? Do they fit a yeti cup?


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

What a great skiff!


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

What a great skiff!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

What dreams are made of for sure, definitely like the idea of a stand up console, we cross mobile bay and run the beach some and you really need to stand to be comfortable. This thing is awesome


----------

